

Technologier needs your predictions about what Apple will announce at WWDC. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/03/share-your-apple-predictions-get-a-shot-at-a-100-apple-gift-certificate/

======
mtpark
Snowleopard release date at least. I would be sad I've been waiting to be a
new mac if this weren't true.

